# Lewis Breed's road to the british championships 2011



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello to all...

I thought I woulds start a progress journal leading up to the UKBFF british championships in nottingham. My name is lewis breed and I'm 23 years old, I won the british as a junior back in 2008, I competed as an intermediate last year and this year I am up aganst the big boys in the weight classes lol! I am lucky enough to be sponsored by EXTREME NUTRITION who's products will help me through my contest prep!

My weight went up to 267 in my off season but began my prep at 256 and am currently weighin 250! My prep coach (who is also my training partner) just happens to be superheavyweight *Stuart Core*!!... Who has just started a journal on here aswell!

I will post updates as often as I can and look forward to chatting with you guys over the next 14 weeks......


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome Lewis, coud you give us a few more stats, height, what weight class are you going for, under 100kg??? my mate is just preping now for the under 90 class he got sixth last year, do remember you, great mass and potential as I remember........Will that mean you will be up against haraldus???.....


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Should be another good journal to follow.

Lewis, what does your training routines look like at the moment, how many workouts per week? I presume you train heavy if your training partner is Stuart, so what rep ranges do you usually stick to?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

freddee said:


> Welcome Lewis, coud you give us a few more stats, height, what weight class are you going for, under 100kg??? my mate is just preping now for the under 90 class he got sixth last year, do remember you, great mass and potential as I remember........Will that mean you will be up against haraldus???.....


Hi mate!

My height is 5 foot 7/8... I haven't really measured myself exactly but I know its between that lol! To be honest we are not totally sure what weight class I am going to be competing in, we were hoping to come down to the under 90kg class but with the way this off season has gone I may be far too heavy to get down to that.... Time will tell... Thanks for the compliments mate! And yes if I am in the 100kg class I would be up against haraldus...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well he certainly caught the eye(haraldus) having said that he did not seem stage ready or as well turned out as he might have been, there was quite a debate afterwards, anyway good luck, I would be suprised if you got down to under 90 mate, but ??? hey


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

I



yannyboy said:


> Should be another good journal to follow.
> 
> Lewis, what does your training routines look like at the moment, how many workouts per week? I presume you train heavy if your training partner is Stuart, so what rep ranges do you usually stick to?[/quoteh
> 
> ...


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

freddee said:


> Well he certainly caught the eye(haraldus) having said that he did not seem stage ready or as well turned out as he might have been, there was quite a debate afterwards, anyway good luck, I would be suprised if you got down to under 90 mate, but ??? hey


Yes the guy is very impressive! He looked like he was about to birst he looked that full, however I do agree he could have been much sharper but I believe the best man won that class in the end as his size and shape was superior to others, not taking anything away from the likes of cecil and barny who are both very good bodybulders!

Thanks mate... It wud b a massive struggle I think but you never know.... Lol


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

ahhh mr Breed! lol. good to see my parter in crime on board aswell mate!.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

stucore said:


> ahhh mr Breed! lol. good to see my parter in crime on board aswell mate!.


Good to be on here!!! The CORE FITNESS tag team lol!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

fleg said:


> good to see some more journals welcome to musclechat mate.


Thanks fleg!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LBREED said:


> Hello to all...
> 
> I thought I woulds start a progress journal leading up to the UKBFF british championships in nottingham. My name is lewis breed and I'm 23 years old, I won the british as a junior back in 2008, I competed as an intermediate last year and this year I am up aganst the big boys in the weight classes lol! I am lucky enough to be sponsored by EXTREME NUTRITION who's products will help me through my contest prep!
> 
> ...


welcome to MC Lewis great to see you log your journey into the Britain on the site.......hope you and the missus are both good mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thread is now a sticky...


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

PScarb said:


> welcome to MC Lewis great to see you log your journey into the Britain on the site.......hope you and the missus are both good mate?


Hi paul!!!

Good to be on here mate, and will b good to catch up with you on here, its been a while.... I will follow your journal also!!

The wife is fine thanks mate, and I do believe a big congradulations is in order mate!... Number 3 lol!

Thanks for making it a sticky.... Hope all is well with your family and training mate!?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

PScarb said:


> Thread is now a sticky...


I do believe we now use the same physio.. lol! i have been using him for over a year and he is an apsolute god send! despite the intense pain he delivers lol!

for any of you guys who suffer from injuries, or for the prevention of injuries.. find yourselves a good physio... Its worth every penny! Plus deep tissue massage is great for muscle stimulation.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LBREED said:


> Hi paul!!!
> 
> Good to be on here mate, and will b good to catch up with you on here, its been a while.... I will follow your journal also!!
> 
> ...


yes mate number 3, jen is 10 weeks this weekend a little earlier than planned but still we are well chuffed......glad to hear you are both good mate.....


LBREED said:


> I do believe we now use the same physio.. lol! i have been using him for over a year and he is an apsolute god send! despite the intense pain he delivers lol!
> 
> for any of you guys who suffer from injuries, or for the prevention of injuries.. find yourselves a good physio... Its worth every penny! Plus deep tissue massage is great for muscle stimulation.


yes mate Darren is great at what he does but an evil fukcer he kept saying sorry when he was getting the knots out of my Chest/Bicep tie in yet he did not ease up  i certainly think it helps the muscle grow......


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

PScarb said:


> yes mate number 3, jen is 10 weeks this weekend a little earlier than planned but still we are well chuffed......glad to hear you are both good mate.....
> 
> yes mate Darren is great at what he does but an evil fukcer he kept saying sorry when he was getting the knots out of my Chest/Bicep tie in yet he did not ease up  i certainly think it helps the muscle grow......


He certainly doesn't take any prisoners.... ha!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So people...

Its the end of my first week of my journal (although I didn't start the blog til mid week lol) but its friday and that means 2 things... Legs!!!! And weigh day...!!!

Unfortunately legs wasn't great due to knee pain but did as much as I was able too!

As for my weight we dropped my carbs a fair bit last week and also, I came off the orals which I front loaded with for 5 weeks! So we expected a BIG drop, as I am a bit of a water baby when using orals haha! A big drop was what we got.... Down 7lbs!

So my weight is now 243 and you can see a massive difference with the water I have dropped, still plenty to come off, but I still have 13 weeks until the british!

So no changes to the diet just sticking with the game plan for the next seven days


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Good luck with the prep lewis, i will be following this thread with great interest. Like many i agree you have a great physique already and have almost limitless potential.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Bodyworks said:


> Good luck with the prep lewis, i will be following this thread with great interest. Like many i agree you have a great physique already and have almost limitless potential.


Hi shane!

Thanks for the compliments mate!!! Really appreciate them, especially coming from a bodybuilder as good as yourself!

What's your plans mate in terms of competing???


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

So is this another fellow plymothian? Welcome along mate. Good luck with your prep ill be following this one.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> So is this another fellow plymothian? Welcome along mate. Good luck with your prep ill be following this one.


Indeed it is mate!!! Pop in to core fitness for a workout mate!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Lewis is there any chance of seeing what you are eating on a day to day basis at the moment, is it something you tighten up as the weeks count down, do you carb cycle ect ???? cheers....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

LBREED said:


> Indeed it is mate!!! Pop in to core fitness for a workout mate!!!


Ye I will one day mate when I'm big enough haha I'm still working on it.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

freddee said:


> Hi Lewis is there any chance of seeing what you are eating on a day to day basis at the moment, is it something you tighten up as the weeks count down, do you carb cycle ect ???? cheers....


Hi freddee!!!

As regards to my diet... Here is what I am eating at the moment, already my carbs are down massively from what they are in the off season, and they will lower even more over the coming weeks, and as I get closer we will introduce carb cycling as well as other changes...

Meal 1 : 80g oats.

2 scoops extreme whey

1 banana

Meal 2 : 80g oats

9 egg whites, 1 yolk

Meal 3 : 30g oats

(Pre) 2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 4 : 2 scoops build and recover

(Post) 1 scoop extreme whey

Meal 5 : 225g chicken breast

200g white potato

Meal 6 : 225g chicken breast

200g white potato

Meal 7 : 225g chicken breast

100g brocolli

Meal 8 : 250g steak

100g brocolli

Meal 9 : 2 scoops extreme pro 6

1 table spoon peanut butter

This will obviously change over the coming weeks depending on my weight loss and how I look...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

LBREED said:


> Hi shane!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments mate!!! Really appreciate them, especially coming from a bodybuilder as good as yourself!
> 
> What's your plans mate in terms of competing???


No immediate plans for myself mate, just gunna go watch as many shows as i can this year and enjoy them as a spectator. Seeing guys like yourself and Stu up there still reminds me why i love the sport, good old fashioned muscle mass !

Reading that i hope people appreciate how tough it is for someone with your amount of muscle to work day to day on looowwww carbs. that bit i do not miss


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Bodyworks said:


> No immediate plans for myself mate, just gunna go watch as many shows as i can this year and enjoy them as a spectator. Seeing guys like yourself and Stu up there still reminds me why i love the sport, good old fashioned muscle mass !
> 
> Reading that i hope people appreciate how tough it is for someone with your amount of muscle to work day to day on looowwww carbs. that bit i do not miss


I'm guessing I will see you at the finals... Will be good to chat mate!!!

Haha! Well I'm not feeling to bad yet but its still early days lol!!!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Just a mid week update.....

This is the first week I have really noticed the lack of carbs in my diet as training was a bit more of a struggle than usual...

And to make matters worse I had a slight twinge in my chest whilst on the incline press on monday. I tore tendons in my chest quite some time ago now but every now and again it plays up! I have enough injuries and niggles to no when I feel something its time to stop!!!

So I didn't finish the chest workout, and the pain for the rest of the day was not nice!

I did manage to train back but had to work around the injury (which hopefully didn't bother stuart too much lol).

Fingers crossed I don't have any problems training shoulders tomorrow


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

LBREED said:


> Just a mid week update.....
> 
> This is the first week I have really noticed the lack of carbs in my diet as training was a bit more of a struggle than usual...
> 
> ...


Hope you recover soon mate. It's never good to have an injury even the slightest ones that can affect training.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

LBREED said:


> Just a mid week update.....
> 
> This is the first week I have really noticed the lack of carbs in my diet as training was a bit more of a struggle than usual...
> 
> ...


Doesn't bother me at all mate, we have to work around each other, bit of give and take mateeace:


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> Hope you recover soon mate. It's never good to have an injury even the slightest ones that can affect training.


Thanks trixta!!!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

stucore said:


> Doesn't bother me at all mate, we have to work around each other, bit of give and take mateeace:


Cool mate!!! After this week, let's hope its better next week lol


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

so its the end of another week, and what a week it has been!!!

i can honestly say this have been the worst week dieting I have ever had, yet it was nothing to do with the diet itself....

Firsty as I mentioned before... I had a twinge in my chest which stopped me from finishing the chest workout, and then I had to manipulate my back workout because of the injury! On wednesday I started to feel ill and came down with an infection.. So started antibiotics on the thursday, and I was unable to have a heavy shoulder workout due to feeling rough, so just went light for high reps to sweat it out a bit!

Then obviously with me using antibiotics we knew it was going to effect my weight loss due to the water retention from the tablets. So... as expected it resulted in me putting on half a pound!

And to top it off having not seen my physio this week as he was away, a number niggles stopped me from having an intense leg workout that I'm used to doing!

So after all that I am glad this week is nearly over lol!

As I am now 12 weeks out we made some minor adjustments to my diet by removing 50g of oats and 50g of potato from my diet, that should be enough to trigger a good weight loss next week along with losing the water I have put on caused by the antibiotics!!!!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So its friday yet again and the end of another week... The weeks are flying, only 11 weeks out from the british!!!

This week was better than last week in terms of training as I only missed shoulders. Reason being is that again I had to start some more antibiotics as the infection had not cleared up and gave me fluey symptoms so was not too great on thursday!

However had a good leg workout today which I haven't had for a while! Not that that can be said for mr core as yet again he was unable to train legs properly (and you could see he was getting really pissed off about it) chin up dude!!!

Anyway, as I was on antibiotics and had to dose up on diclofenic, I was retaining water. So we weren't to bothered about my weigh in as we new it would not be an accurate reading on my fat loss!!

But as I am 11 weeks out, some more changes to my diet will be made tomorrow... So will update with the new diet changes tomorrow!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

More cardio!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Extreme said:


> More cardio!


Thanks doug!!! Thought you might suggest that lol! Hey when I get told to go cardio I will be doing it don't worry!!!

I even have the treadmill set up in the bedroom ready! 

As for my diet.... We have switched to sweet potato to help drop some water as I notice a big difference when switching to all low glycemic carbs. Also we have reduced the amount of potato I eat by 150g daily... Need a big drop this week......


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

FRIDAY : LEGS!!!

Good leg workout today....

Leg extensions : 140 rep pyramid set

Leg press : 2 sets of 15 reps

1 set to complete failure!!!

Hack squat : 3 sets of 15 reps

Lying leg curl : 2 sets of 15

1 set of 20

Sick as f**k lol


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So I am now 10 weeks out so time for some big changes.... Carb cycling!!!

So my low days are down to 150g

Medium days are 195g

High day is 300g

This is low for me at this stage so time to get tough...


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So dropped 6 pounds in the last two weeks, but we are now 8 weeks away from the finals so that means one thing.... Cardio!!!

I have never done more than four weeks of cardio so by bringing it in 8 weeks out I'm hoping that will have a massive effect on my condition this year!!!

Starting off with 30 mins in the morning!

Also its friday so that also means it was leg day!!! I wasn't feeling great to start with and as soon as I got going I new it was going to be a tough one... And boy it was resulting in me violently throwing up... I have never seen so much sick lol! Don't mean to share all the gory details haha!

Arms tomorrow...!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good to hear things are going to plan Lewis, all the best for the remainder of the prep


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks paul!!! Oh and thanks for the mention in your latest article for this months beef magazine!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem buddy.....


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Good shoulder workout today!!! Although finding the workouts a struggle due to lack of carbs!

So I am now just over six weeks away from the british... Dropped a lot of water over the last couple weeks and I am now just under 230...!!!

More to come off yet tho.......


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

god luck mr lewis- hope to come up and see you


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Well done Lewis on 3rd place, tough competition.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Lewis looked ace, given the fact he is 23 years of age I think it is only a matter of time before he becomes a pro.

Extreme Nutrition are very proud to have Lewis Breed as an athlete.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

3rd place at my first attempt in the heavyweights!!! I'm very pleased with the result beating big names such as barny and pat warner is a big confidence boost for me!! Roll on next year haha!

I would like to thank extreme nutrition for there support, and of course not forgetting my training partner and person who does my entire prep... stuart core! Well done mate!!! w


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

LBREED said:


> 3rd place at my first attempt in the heavyweights!!! I'm very pleased with the result beating big names such as barny and pat warner is a big confidence boost for me!! Roll on next year haha!
> 
> I would like to thank extreme nutrition for there support, and of course not forgetting my training partner and person who does my entire prep... stuart core! Well done mate!!! w


Hey mate its been an absolute pleasure as always mate. Your a good wingman and i couldn't ask for a better training partner and mate!. chill out now, then heads down with new game plan for next year!!! he he he.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So guys! After some well deserved rest away from the world of bodybuilding, and with the year almost over its time to concentrate on 2012!!! I have been back training for a while after having a month off. So as of monday 2nd jan my off season prep begins.... Bring it on!!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Wishing you all the best with the training mate


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> Wishing you all the best with the training mate


Thanks trixsta!!!!!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you mean group shots of me at the finals... I may have 1 or 2, I will try to load them up! As for tips or pointers you might want to be a little more specific mate lol! Will help out where I can mate!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

fleg said:


> Yeah of finals, whatever really mate think a few on here would appreciate some!!  Tips with regards to the sort of level of detail that is expected lol sorry e.g do they expect shredded glutes? People to look out for?


Well mate u have only got to look at some of the pics to see the standard and level that is expected! Take the superheavys for example.. Cecil was not the biggest neither did he have the best shape but his condition was superior to the competition!

As for myself I knew I had to bring some serious condition as I knew I wasn't going to be the biggest on stage with the likes of haroldas who has such full round muscles bellies... And as I had a few people saying my condition needed to be sharper I had a point to prove! Ha!

But its finding that balance of excellent condition without losing muscle mass and fullness!!!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So its monday the 2nd jan 2012 and the prep begins!!! Training chest today so let's see how it goes! Off season diet starts properly today aswell... I will gradually increase my calories over the coming weeks depending on my progress...

Oh and the mighty mr core is back training this week so things are about to get serious!!!! Lol ;-)


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So the new gym equipment arrived thursday last week, and so the new training programme can finally begin! We have some awesome bits of kit, including some hammer strength which will be great for keeping my injuries and niggles away!

Chest yesterday, and then back today using a lot of the hammer strength!!! Workouts were good! Still not going crazy with the weights yet, will build it up over the coming weeks....

Increased my calories again slightly aswell, so will see how that affects my workouts!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just a question Lewis, my mate keeps asking what happened to Haraldous? in the finals??? was he disqualified ?? or doid he just not place??


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

freddee said:


> Just a question Lewis, my mate keeps asking what happened to Haraldous? in the finals??? was he disqualified ?? or doid he just not place??


He was there mate! He won... Lol!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Really! My mate and I havnt got a clue we havnt seen him in any photos or anything?? we saw him in the line up of Beef but no shots of the top three??

We should have gone but with my mate messing his last week up badly we ended up missing it, in short he did not qualify!

I'm going to check the Beef in work now, but cant remeber seeing him mentioned?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Right found the results now, dont know how we missed it?! how was Barny this year not too happy last year!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah rite fair one mate! I don't think he is 1st in the beef write up... They got that wrong lol!

I know barny was unhappy last year, and he wasn't afraid to show it!!! But he didn't show any signs of being unhappy, obviously he would be because let's face it we all go there to win!!!

I had a nice chat with banry the following morning at breakfast and he was really humble and congradulated me! He's a nice guy!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ye he has come across that way to me before now...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am sure Alex will rectify the lack of pics for Lewis in the next BEEF.......i will give him a nudge this weekend when i send him my column....


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

PScarb said:


> i am sure Alex will rectify the lack of pics for Lewis in the next BEEF.......i will give him a nudge this weekend when i send him my column....


Haha that will be good paul!!! ;-as you said I'm sure he will!!!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So really increasing the training intensity this week.... No more time to mess around with silly weights!!! Ha

It feels good to actually be ****ed after a workout lol!

Monday was chest and went as follows :

Incline smith

Hammer strength press

Pec deck

3 sets on each

Back and hamstrings :

T bar row

Iso back single arm row

Wide grip pulldowns

Shrugs

Single leg curl

Stiff leg deads


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So peeps.... After a long time without updating the journal due to personal issues I am finall back lol!

It will be good to get feedback from you guys, and will answer any questions you have......

So where to start, I suppose with mondays training session :

Chest :

Incline press : 3 sets including a triple drop set on the final set

Bench press : 3 sets

Pec-deck. : 3 sets

Warm up thoroughly to begin with as both myself and stuart have suffered with rotator cuff injuries, then 3 working sets along with that final drop set which was a killer as stu made me go to failure and beyond on every drop!

Next was the bench, which we never lift very heavy due to the injuries associated with this exercise. Finally finishing off with the pec deck, again concentrating on the feel... Job done! ;-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Love the fact even the biggest of guys adhere to 'Benchpress Monday'!!

Great to have you posting again. When you say you never lift heavy on flat bench due to previous injuries, do you make up for it it reps and/or time under tension?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Love the fact even the biggest of guys adhere to 'Benchpress Monday'!!
> 
> Great to have you posting again. When you say you never lift heavy on flat bench due to previous injuries, do you make up for it it reps and/or time under tension?


Haha benchpress mondays love it!!! We change our routine around and it just so happens chest feel on a monday....

Yeh mate that's pretty much right, never lift more than 140kg and do the reps very slow and controlled, plus I think the way we finish on the inlcine fatigueing the chest so much I don't feel the need to push heavy!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you planning on competing this Lewis?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

The plan is to compete in the heavyweights and improve on my top 3 placing from last year!!! I have had to come off certain substances for personal reasons so time will tell how that will have an effect on my body!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Speak to me if you want any advice on this front, remember what I studied.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Indeed mate! Thank you... I will speak to you tonight hopefully ;-)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey Lewis glad to see everything back on track mate, have a look at Thymosin Beta 4 it helped my shoulder injury massively mate....


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

PScarb said:


> hey Lewis glad to see everything back on track mate, have a look at Thymosin Beta 4 it helped my shoulder injury massively mate....


Thanks mate! Cool I will check that out mate, much appreciated ;-)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Any chance of numbers lifted Lewis, I love to see what you big guys are pushing, spurs us little'ns on to increase the weights


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

BJ said:


> Any chance of numbers lifted Lewis, I love to see what you big guys are pushing, spurs us little'ns on to increase the weights


We normally chop and change between a medium and a heay chest session to minimise the risk of injury, chest was a medium day this week so went 180kg on the incline mate....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

180Kg incline is medium holy sh1t what's a heavy day dude?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> 180Kg incline is medium holy sh1t what's a heavy day dude?


A heavy day would normally be 220kg mate!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Scary numbers!! I think you need to get some recent pics up??!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Scary numbers!! I think you need to get some recent pics up??!


Lol! Hmmm maybe wait until I'm a little sharper condtion dorsey... ;-) ha


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So peeps! Tuesday was a scheduled rest day as training partner was away, but I thought I would take advantage of that and do an extra workout to bring up my lagging bodyparts, so hamstrings and calfs it was!!!

Standing leg curl : 3 sets of 15 reps (with a drop set)

Stiff leg deadlifts : 3 sets of 15-20 reps

Standing calf : 7 sets of 15-20 reps

Seated calf : 3 sets of 15-20 reps

Today was back day but have felt under the weather all day and didn't sleep well so the intensity wasn't particularly high, plus I missed deadlifts with I'm gutted about but sometimes you got to listen to your body! So this is how it went..

Seated rows : 3 sets of 15 reps

Wide grip rows : 3 sets of 15 reps

Wide grip pulldowns : 3 sets of 12 reps (with a drop set)

Shrugs : 3 sets of 15-20 reps

Shoulders tomorrow let's hope for a much more intense workout ;-)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What's your usual deadlift weight Lewis, on a heavy day...


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

BJ said:


> What's your usual deadlift weight Lewis, on a heavy day...


I keep the reps high on deadlifts (15) so I don't get carried away with weight, although I did used to lift 240kg for 15 reps!

However I don't really go any heavier than 160kg now and slow the reps down....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

hey dude...am I right in thinking I read somewhere you train Lisa cross?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you tend to do a lot of your work in the 15-20 rep range then?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> hey dude...am I right in thinking I read somewhere you train Lisa cross?


I trained lisa for 2 years leading up to and including when she won the british in 2010 and did all her contest prep mate!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Do you tend to do a lot of your work in the 15-20 rep range then?


I keep all my leg work quads, hamstrings and calfs in the 15-20 rep range mate, but everything else is roughly within the 8-12 rep range. The only reason I have also increased the rep range on my deadlifts is so I can fatigue myself with reps rather than weight as I don't want to get carried away with lifting too heavy on this exercise and increase the risk of injury ;-)


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I thought Paul Scarborogh prepped Lisa until she won the British?

I never heard back from you after our chat the other night, did you get my e-mail ok?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Extreme said:


> I thought Paul Scarborogh prepped Lisa until she won the British?
> 
> I never heard back from you after our chat the other night, did you get my e-mail ok?


No I did prep her all the way mate!

I did have a little read up on what you metioned!!! I appreciated the chat mate! Does make sense what you were saying doug! A bit worried tho!? Wasn't able to ring you last night, family issues mate! I'm not sure if I received the email... Will double check mate!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Have a look and bell me when you're free, I reckon it could be done as discussed.

Would it not be an interesting experiment? If it works, would it not make you question what you've done in years gone by and make you more open to suggestion to new approaches?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Extreme said:


> I thought Paul Scarborogh prepped Lisa until she won the British?
> 
> I never heard back from you after our chat the other night, did you get my e-mail ok?


Nope Lewis is correct, i never prepped Lisa for any shows we worked together for around 3months well before she did the British....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

LBREED said:


> I trained lisa for 2 years leading up to and including when she won the british in 2010 and did all her contest prep mate!


I love her physique..I think I love her..lol

what's she like to work wi?..she seems well dedicated


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Have a look and bell me when you're free, I reckon it could be done as discussed.
> 
> Would it not be an interesting experiment? If it works, would it not make you question what you've done in years gone by and make you more open to suggestion to new approaches?


I will give you a call mate!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> I love her physique..I think I love her..lol
> 
> what's she like to work wi?..she seems well dedicated


She is good to work with! Very dedicated mate... Unfortunately now she listens to too many people, which is just a recipe for disaster!

All the best for her tho....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I thought you worked with her for a lot longer than that Paul, I could be thinking of Venetia though.

I know she started power lifting but haven't heard a thing about her in ages.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Lewis, you able to share your current diet and supplement plan with us?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Extreme said:


> I thought you worked with her for a lot longer than that Paul, I could be thinking of Venetia though.
> 
> I know she started power lifting but haven't heard a thing about her in ages.


Venetia mate, i worked with Venetia for nearly 3yrs from her first show in 2006 (the Stars) through her 2 British Wins to 2009......she had a great look to her but unfortunately her new partner did not like her being on stage i think she took up PL for a time....

sorry for the hijack Lewis....


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Polo



Dorsey said:


> Lewis, you able to share your current diet and supplement plan with us?


Apologies for the late reply dorsey! My diet up until this week has been as follows :

Meal 1 : 125g oats, 2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 : 100g oats, 10 egg whites, I whole egg

Meal 3 : 225g chicken breast, 300g sweet potato

Meal 4 : (post) 3 scoops build and recover, 1 scoop of extreme whey

Meal 5 : 225g chicken breast, 300g sweet potato

Meal 6 : 100g oats, 10 egg whites, 1 whole egg

Meal 7 : 225g chicken breast, 100g brocolli

Meal 8 : 250g lean steak

Meal 9 : 2 scoops extreme pro 6

On top of this I take :

BCAA 4 times daily

L-glutamine 4 times daily

Creatine monohydrate twice daily

Glutamine complex and aminos with every meal

All of which are extreme nutrtion of course


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So thursday and fridays training... Shoulders and the big one 'legs'!!!

Shoulders went as follows :

Behind neck press : 3 sets 8-12 with 2 drop sets

Standing press : 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Seated side raises : 3 sets of 12 reps

Reverse pec-deck : 3 sets of 12-15 reps

Legs : l have problems training legs at time due to severe knee problems, but luckily the pain was managable today 

Leg extension (warm up)

Leg press : 3 sets of 15 reps

V squat : 3 sets of 15 reps

Lying leg curl : 3 sets of 20 reps

Leg extension : 3 sets of 20 reps

Well I can't walk down my stairs this morning so I would say it went quite well lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

adapt and overcome Lewis 

oh to be permanently injury free...

whats up with your knees bud?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> adapt and overcome Lewis
> 
> oh to be permanently injury free...
> 
> whats up with your knees bud?


I see my physio regular to work out the knots and help releave the tightness in my quads, where my quads are constantly so tight they pulll at the tendons that group around the patella and pull at the bone causing me the pain! I would try and write the condition down, but I'm not even going to attempt to spell it cal haha!

I should see my physio more regular than I do so that doesn't help.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So guys over the weekend I trained 'guns' which went like this...

Tricep pushdown : 3 sets of 15 reps with a drop set

Lying tricpe ext : 3 sets of 12 reps

Rope pushdown : 3 sets of 15 reps

Barbell curls : 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Machine curls : 3 sets of 10-12 reps with a triple drop set

I also had my 4 hour cheat... And let's just say I felt a bit rough after that haha...


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Training has been going well this week!!! Strength increased on a couple of exercies which is always nice!

However burning yourself in the face and one eye is not the greatest achievement of mine... Haha


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

how did u do that u donut! x


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Bodybuilding Barbie said:


> how did u do that u donut! x


With eggs believe it or not haha! They were nearly cooked but still runny and I dropped the jug and as I bent over to try and catch it, they bounced and splashed in my face... Spent the next hour with my face under the cold tap!!! Oop lol

Oh was nice of you to say bye when you left???? ;-) lol hope all is well up there!??


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

LBREED said:


> With eggs believe it or not haha! They were nearly cooked but still runny and I dropped the jug and as I bent over to try and catch it, they bounced and splashed in my face... Spent the next hour with my face under the cold tap!!! Oop lol
> 
> Oh was nice of you to say bye when you left???? ;-) lol hope all is well up there!??


Well as they say, bigger they are the harder they fall!!

Training's look good matey!!  How many days do you train?? x5?? looking at what you've posted, I like the fact you don't do massive amount of exercises, i try to keep mine to compounds!! But not even a quarter of the muscle build! what did you used to train like at the start?? if you remember?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

QUOTE=renshaw;353093]Well as they say, bigger they are the harder they fall!!

Training's look good matey!!  How many days do you train?? x5?? looking at what you've posted, I like the fact you don't do massive amount of exercises, i try to keep mine to compounds!! But not even a quarter of the muscle build! what did you used to train like at the start?? if you remember?

Haha thanks!

Yeh 5 x a week mate, and yeh never do a great deal of volume but the intensity is high and that's what my body responds too, you know the old saying 'less is more' I believe in that with my training! Its due to the intensity of my workouts that I don't need too and probably physically couldn't lol do any more ;-)

I trained with a little more volume when I started at the age of 17 but that was just lack of experience, but since the age of 18 I have pretty much always trained with similar methods.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

So hitting manly compounds and a tad more?? its all i do.. on times three!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeh pretty much mate to put it simply... Don't neglect isolation movements tho, they have there place ;-)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey lewis, does or would stretching daily iron out the imbalances between quads and hams?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

LBREED said:


> QUOTE=renshaw;353093]Well as they say, bigger they are the harder they fall!!
> 
> Training's look good matey!!  How many days do you train?? x5?? looking at what you've posted, I like the fact you don't do massive amount of exercises, i try to keep mine to compounds!! But not even a quarter of the muscle build! what did you used to train like at the start?? if you remember?


Haha thanks!

Yeh 5 x a week mate, and yeh never do a great deal of volume but the intensity is high and that's what my body responds too, you know the old saying 'less is more' I believe in that with my training! Its due to the intensity of my workouts that I don't need too and probably physically couldn't lol do any more ;-)

I trained with a little more volume when I started at the age of 17 but that was just lack of experience, but since the age of 18 I have pretty much always trained with similar methods.

Just to put a slightly different spin on that: what would you do if you could only train x3?


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

i was oo upset to say bye to you all thats why coz i got along with u so well... so hense why i was quieter than usual on my last session with you, just means whenever im in plymouth then ill always be coming to get a good a beasting off ya in the gym  yeah all is good.. 1week on sunday.. still making progress.. but im nervous still lol x


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey lewis, does or would stretching daily iron out the imbalances between quads and hams?


Yes you are correct cal... My physio stretches me and is always nagging at me to do more of it on my own aswell... But I will admit mate I am a bit slack when it comes to it...


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Haha thanks!
> 
> Yeh 5 x a week mate, and yeh never do a great deal of volume but the intensity is high and that's what my body responds too, you know the old saying 'less is more' I believe in that with my training! Its due to the intensity of my workouts that I don't need too and probably physically couldn't lol do any more ;-)
> 
> I trained with a little more volume when I started at the age of 17 but that was just lack of experience, but since the age of 18 I have pretty much always trained with similar methods.


Just to put a slightly different spin on that: what would you do if you could only train x3?

If I was to train just 3 times a week and was aiming to get every body part within the 7 days I would do chest/shoulders, back/arms, legs.... However I would rather do chest/bi's, back/calfs, shoulders/tri's, quads/hams and roll over to the following week so you end up training a bodypart every 9 days...


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Bodybuilding Barbie said:


> i was oo upset to say bye to you all thats why coz i got along with u so well... so hense why i was quieter than usual on my last session with you, just means whenever im in plymouth then ill always be coming to get a good a beasting off ya in the gym  yeah all is good.. 1week on sunday.. still making progress.. but im nervous still lol x


Awwwww lol! Fair enough ;-) well your always welcome at core fitness!!! Glad all is going well, not long now!!! Can't make the leeds as you know! But stick with doug and you can't go wrong  x


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

LBREED said:


> If I was to train just 3 times a week and was aiming to get every body part within the 7 days I would do chest/shoulders, back/arms, legs.... However I would rather do chest/bi's, back/calfs, shoulders/tri's, quads/hams and roll over to the following week so you end up training a bodypart every 9 days...


Do you think there's any merit in training a lagging bodypart more regularly for a certain period to help bring it up to speed?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Do you think there's any merit in training a lagging bodypart more regularly for a certain period to help bring it up to speed?


To a degree yes mate!... But i don't believe in training a muscle that is still suffering from DOMS.. As its not fully recovered.

So if the muscle is fully recovered then yes, but I know with myself that if I train a muscle hard enough it is sore for a good 5 days, so by the time its fully recovered on the 6th day im training it again the following.....


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

I'm getting well looked after.. and thankyou for taking your time in making me feel so welcome and training me.. all appreciated  thankyou x


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

LBREED said:


> Yes you are correct cal... My physio stretches me and is always nagging at me to do more of it on my own aswell... But I will admit mate I am a bit slack when it comes to it...


i was dubious about giving you advise lol or suggestions cos i didnt want you to think i was teaching you to suck eggs so to speak..

if i could id always go see a physio chiro or osteo regularly (which i currently do for back maintenance-had a fusion on it ya see) but i do nearly always stretch every day, prior to my op i had to stretch 2-3 times a day for pain control..

so as sick to death of stretching as i am i still force it..

so if the answer to you be able to train abit more consistently is to stretch more often.. and its something you can do yourself for free..

lol gotta be done bud.. :becky:

also is it a particularly part of the ROM that makes it worse?

ive found making certain movements more partial makes the world of difference.

by taking 2" out of my deads it made the difference between working my ar5e off on them and not being able to do em at all..


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i was dubious about giving you advise lol or suggestions cos i didnt want you to think i was teaching you to suck eggs so to speak..
> 
> if i could id always go see a physio chiro or osteo regularly (which i currently do for back maintenance-had a fusion on it ya see) but i do nearly always stretch every day, prior to my op i had to stretch 2-3 times a day for pain control..
> 
> ...


Don't be silly cal I always appreciate your input... And mate you are completely correct about the regular stretching, and it has got to the point now where I will have no choice but to force myslef to do it!

As for the ROM it makes no difference with my knees mate... Whether I do quater reps or full reps unfortunately decreasing that does not help with the pain... :-(


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Lewis, ive had a similar problem in the past with imbalances affecting my knees - to th epoint one quad just wouldnt develop in a certain area as i couldnt get the presssure through the knee while tensing... the stretches worked for me but also LOTS of bodyweight squats arse to the floor... i think this just forced my knee to start tracking correctly again!

sorry i havent read the whole journal but which show are you prepping for? is it the british?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

LeeB said:


> Hi Lewis, ive had a similar problem in the past with imbalances affecting my knees - to th epoint one quad just wouldnt develop in a certain area as i couldnt get the presssure through the knee while tensing... the stretches worked for me but also LOTS of bodyweight squats arse to the floor... i think this just forced my knee to start tracking correctly again!
> 
> sorry i havent read the whole journal but which show are you prepping for? is it the british?


Its a nightmare isn't it mate... My physio suggested free weight squats along with my strecticing, also to see the ROM I have through stretching! Thanks mate ...

Yep it is always the british I prep for mate, I am lucky enough to never have to qualify so can concentrate on just the one show each year


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah its no fun having to stop your set when your knee hurts not when the quads give way!

thats a nice situation to have mind!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

LeeB said:


> yeah its no fun having to stop your set when your knee hurts not when the quads give way!
> 
> thats a nice situation to have mind!


Indeed it is mate! Makes my life much easier haha!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So another weeks training is under way at 'the gym of champions'....

Strength has been at a steady maintenance for a while now, not really changing!

Trained chest and back so far this week! Using the same routines as last week. I like to stick to a routine for a while, I feel I have made my best gains training this way, plus it allows me to gage whether I am progressing through my training....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Lewis sounds like everything is good buddy? how many have you got at the Plymouth this year? will you be spending all your time backstage tanning again or will you get to watch the show this year?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

PScarb said:


> Hey Lewis sounds like everything is good buddy? how many have you got at the Plymouth this year? will you be spending all your time backstage tanning again or will you get to watch the show this year?


Things are ok mate thanks! Hope prep is still going well. Yep you know me I will be running (or waddling) haha around like a maniac tanning up the guys so won't get to see much of the show, as usual... Can't remember the last time I just sat and watched a show.. Don't think I have lol!

We have a fair few mate, not sure for defo on numbers, but people in juniors, seniors, first timers, mr's should be a good show!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one mate, i only got to watch a whole show when i became a judge lol

Prep is going well mate thanks 6 more weeks left and have around 12-14lbs to drop so all good mate, look forward to catching up next week mate


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

PScarb said:


> nice one mate, i only got to watch a whole show when i became a judge lol
> 
> Prep is going well mate thanks 6 more weeks left and have around 12-14lbs to drop so all good mate, look forward to catching up next week mate


Haha maybe I should do that lol!

Cool glad all is on track! Yes mate will have a good catch up next sunday mate! See ya then.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Today was the dredded leg day!!! After having a week off them last week in the hope that it would help with my knee problem, the pain was significanty less!!

However having that week off made this weeks workout sooo much harder! OUCH


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So had the mr plymouth contest last night! What a show it was.... With my guys placing first in the juniors, first timers and the overall... Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok people!!!!

So after a bit of a break it is time to get posting on here more regular again!!! Be good to chat to all you guys again, and get some feedback from you also!!!

So basically since may last year I have taken a complete break from any ,'enhancements' shall we say....... Lol! Alongside that I eased back off the training and diet, giving my body a well needed break!!!

It's the beginning of the year so time to make some massive improvements, focus on weak areas ready to bring my best package to the stage......

So postes will be coming regular with diet and training updates


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

looking forward to this jornal,whats your weight at the mo lewis?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

wezo said:


> looking forward to this jornal,whats your weight at the mo lewis?


Cheers mate ;-) with the slight lay off in sitting at about 250 at the mo mate.... How's things with you???


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

250 happy days,your put some size on now with the lay off. yeah things are good still eating and growing going to start my diet in feb see whats there a..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Will be following this again Lewis!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

wezo said:


> 250 happy days,your put some size on now with the lay off. yeah things are good still eating and growing going to start my diet in feb see whats there a..


Cool! Not long til d-day begins then ;-) ha


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Will be following this again Lewis!


Cheers yanny!!! Hope all is well mate???


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

LBREED said:


> Cheers yanny!!! Hope all is well mate???


Yes, getting over a few personal problems but I'm back into it now, hope to progress this year and maybe finally hit the stage, hopefully I'll see you at one of the shows or expo


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Yes, getting over a few personal problems but I'm back into it now, hope to progress this year and maybe finally hit the stage, hopefully I'll see you at one of the shows or expo


Glad your back on track mate!! Would be good to see you on stage  and I'm sure I will see you at the expo ;-)


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So I know it's Thursday lol but this is how my back workout went on Tuesday......

I was planning on putting dead lifts back into my routine at the end of the workout but unfortunately due to an operation I had about 6 week ago to have some in growing hairs removed from my coccyx area I am still unable to do certain exercises as it puts pressure on the wound!!!

So this is how it went:

Wide pull-ups 3 sets of 12

Seated rows (close grip) 3 sets of 12

Seated rows (wide grip) 3 sets of 12

Single arm rows 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

I want to focus on more thickness and detail in the middle back hense the close and wide grip rows.... Not my best back workout but considering the circumstances it went well and I'm sore a hell today!!! ;-)


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

That was my plan thickness and detail in my back,dont half impress the judges a back as big as barn..


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

wezo said:


> That was my plan thickness and detail in my back,dont half impress the judges a back as big as barn..


You know it mate!!! Will possibly add a free weight exercise to my routine at some point!!!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

wezo said:


> That was my plan thickness and detail in my back,dont half impress the judges a back as big as barn..


You know it mate!!! Will possibly add a free weight movement to my routine aswell!!!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So what was supposed to be my first proper week training hard again... Has ended up with me not training nor eating..... That's man flu for ya.... Haha :-(


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

under 90kg here we come lol


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

MR Lewis Breed tut tut did you know that if you define the term 'man flu' it actually means a pejoratively used phrase that refers to the idea that men, when they have a cold, exaggerate and claim they have the flu!

Hahaha Now MAN UP! hehe :cheer2:


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

wezo said:


> under 90kg here we come lol


Ha yeh that could be a plan lol


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Farrah said:


> MR Lewis Breed tut tut did you know that if you define the term 'man flu' it actually means a pejoratively used phrase that refers to the idea that men, when they have a cold, exaggerate and claim they have the flu!
> 
> Hahaha Now MAN UP! hehe :cheer2:


Lol.... That's exactly what I'm doing... And obviously mine is worse than anyone else's!!!!! Hehe ;-)


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

You going to compete this year lewis? I'll be visiting Plymouth soon to get some hardcore sessions in with your wonderful self and mr monster arms core haha!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Farrah said:


> You going to compete this year lewis? I'll be visiting Plymouth soon to get some hardcore sessions in with your wonderful self and mr monster arms core haha!


As long as all goes well this year!!! I can't wait to get back on stage, seems a long time now lol!!!

Be happy to beast ya at cores.... If you can keep up ;-) lol


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

So had the flu for best part of a week, got over that and ended up with a cough that made me through up everytime I was out of breath.... Then to finish it off the doc believed it will shingles..... Ouch that stuff is not nice, never felt so uncomfortable my life :-(

Anyway enough of that, I must sound like a right ***** ha!!!!

Managed my first proper workout in about a week and a half.... Went as follows :

Back and hamstrings :

Wide chins 3 sets of 12

Seated rows 3 sets of 12

Bent over rows 3 sets of 12

Shrugs 3 sets of 15

Dead lifts 3 sets of 15

Standing curl 3 sets of 15

Stiff leg deads 3 sets of 15

Was a wicked workout and well needed after the lack of training I have had!!! Haha


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi lewis hows the bulk diet going?

if yeah get time post it would be nice to compare with mine..


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Keep Up! You, Me and Stu - Leg day? Simples! Cry, Vomit or Heart Failure and walking like Jon Wayne? Perfect challenge! 'Extreme' Challenge!


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Whats your bulk diet like Wezo??? Im on a clean 'Bulk' but I like to think of it as making quality lean gains with quality muscle.. as this year is my year out of competing.. Im not competing again till next year?


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

wezo said:


> Hi lewis hows the bulk diet going?
> 
> if yeah get time post it would be nice to compare with mine..


Apologies for taking some time to get back to ya mate.... This illness really knocked me for 6 with the shingles, man flu lol and a chest infection which I just couldn't shake!!!

Anyway back to my diet, calories are not massively high for me at the moment, as I am gradually increasing them when necessary keeping an eye on my condition, but I do normally end up with far more calories then what I am consuming at the mo.....

Meal 1: 150g oats, 2 scoops extreme whey, banana

Meal 2: 10 egg whites, 2 yolks, 150g oats

Meal 3: 100g basmati rice, 250g chicken

Meal 4: (post-workout) 3 scoops build and recover, 1 scoop extreme whey

Meal 5: 100g basmati rice, 250g steak/steak mince

Meal 6: 10 egg whites, 2 yolks, 100g oats

Meal 7: 250g steak/steak mince

Meal 8: 2 scoops extreme pro 6

I will add another meal as I get further into the off season, increase carbs possibly, and introduce some more fats... Peanut butter usually.....


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

On Waking Meal 1 2scoops whey portein/ 2scoops dextrose carbs/ 5grams L-gluatmine/ 5grams bcaa's

Meal 2: 9egg whites 1yolk / 2 rounds of brown-granary bread/ 100g of porridge oats

Meal 3: 2 scoops of slow realease blend protein / 100g porridge oats

Meal 4: 250g topside beef / 250g of cooked weight potato

Meal 5: Same as meal 3 plus added dextrose carbs 60grams

Meal 6: 250g cooked chicken / 250 g cook potato

GYM Preworkout shake / postworkout shake

Meal 7 : macorel/ brocolli/ rice

Nighttime Shake casien/ multi vitamin

your diet looks spot on and you say your adding more cals to

might swap my shakes for meals,been toying with the idea for abit now

just hard to eat so much tho,time to mam up me thinks lol

thanks for the reply lewis good luck this tear to..


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeh will be adding more kcals soon as this is not all that much for me!!!

Yeh sounds like a plan dude, it's so easy some times to just get carried away with shakes, there so easy to consume lol!

Cheers mate!!!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Lewis, if that's low calorie I'm stunned, I'm glad I don't ever have to face the prospect of eating as much food as guys do! Hope you're feeling much better


----------

